

Apple Buys HopStop.com From Nigerian Entrepreneur Chinedu Echeruo For $1 Billion - Brajeshwar
http://www.dailybuzz.ch/2014/07/apple-buys-hopstopcom-from-nigerian.html

======
philiphodgen
A quick search on my favorite search engine reveals a lot of articles about
this dated July 2013.

